
Ask HN: What can we do to help Puerto Rico? - unclebucknasty
Passively watching this evolving crisis from home is hard. There is a lot of brainpower here. Is there anything we (coders, techies, etc) can do to help? Any creative ideas?
======
joshmn
Replacing the orange baboon with any other baboon would probably help a lot.

~~~
jabgrabdthrow
Look at yourself:

[https://i.imgur.com/kLUVcdp.png](https://i.imgur.com/kLUVcdp.png)

~~~
joshmn
Compare me to Trump.

------
brudgers
TANSTAAFL. Long term, Tariffs on foreign trade would probably benefit Puerto
Rico because its industries would not be subject to them and that might offset
the logistical disadvantages of its location relative to US markets...i.e.
under NAFTA goods from Canada and Mexico can be shipped by rail and truck and
under other globalization policies large scale trading nations such as China
benefit from massive economies of scale. As US relations with Cuba normalize,
Puerto Rico will probably struggle more economically.

So political will that is perhaps not directly in one's best interest as a
consumer.

------
pasbesoin
Help clear the lies that make slow and ineffective response politically
palitable.

Learn and tell the truth about what's happened to them.

I remember working for a bit for Big Pharma, a couple of decades ago, when
Peurto Rico was "the future" for them and they were going to... "modernize",
or something, the island's economy.

Uhuh...

(To quote a song, maybe a bit out of context, "same as it ever was".)

[http://billmoyers.com/story/vulture-capitalists-circle-
puert...](http://billmoyers.com/story/vulture-capitalists-circle-puerto-rico-
prey/)

------
panic
Donate:
[http://unidosporpuertorico.com/en/](http://unidosporpuertorico.com/en/)

------
cm2012
Donate money. A dollar goes a long way there.

